
Gary Larson’s the Far Side Cartoon Coming Back - stevewilhelm
https://nerdist.com/article/gary-larsons-the-far-side-cartoon-coming-back/
======
acqq
My prediction, preserved for the moment once it's known more:

Larson is not going to draw new comics, it's just that the publishing company
made an agreement (if they didn't already have) to be able to use the old
comics on their website in the ways they couldn't before.

So it's an "unfreezing" of the web site, and not the change in Larson's
decision to stop regularly drawing new comics.

~~~
whylo
I agree with your prediction; for context, Larson has objected to his cartoons
being posted online for decades, so this would be significant even if we're
not getting new material: [https://www.comicmix.com/2008/03/07/gary-larson-
and-our-far-...](https://www.comicmix.com/2008/03/07/gary-larson-and-our-far-
side-cease-and-desist/)
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101230/02545312468/dear-...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101230/02545312468/dear-
gary-larson-your-kids-go-out-night-let-them-be.shtml)

------
sunstone
"What's that mountain goat doing up here in this cloud bank?" :D

